# Harper' Honey



## susiequeen (Oct 28, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about Harper's Honey in Louisiana? I was thinking about ordering some queens from him in the spring.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Here is some info.

http://www.russianbreeder.org/

Johnny


----------

